# HOW TO BUILD A REALLY NICE CAGE (HELP!)



## ZzTegu (Apr 9, 2014)

I am getting my tegu in 1-2 months... Probably may 10th. I am building a 7x3 enclosure. Possibly an 8x3. I need it to have sliding glass doors that LOCK. No escape. I found instructions to build a bearded dragon cage that is the DESIGN i want with the sliding doors and everything. I think i could just use that as a guideline and just build it much bigger.. LINK TO IT: http://crossfireenclosures.m.webs.c...sig_time=1396846725705&fb_sig_network=fw#0120

But it includes building vents. Would they be needed with a tegu? Is this a good plan and a good enclosure design for a tegu? I want it to look VERY NICE. It will be taking up half of my personal bedroom and I am actually redoing the entire room around the tegu.

Also, if you guys have any other/better instructions for a tegu enclosure PLEASE give me a link!


----------



## Benn (Apr 19, 2014)

ZzTegu said:


> I am getting my tegu in 1-2 months... Probably may 10th. I am building a 7x3 enclosure. Possibly an 8x3. I need it to have sliding glass doors that LOCK. No escape. I found instructions to build a bearded dragon cage that is the DESIGN i want with the sliding doors and everything. I think i could just use that as a guideline and just build it much bigger.. LINK TO IT: http://crossfireenclosures.m.webs.com/site/mobile?dm_path=/index.htm&fw_sig_url=http://www.freewebs.com/crossfireenclosures/&fw_sig_tier=0&fw_sig_social=1&fw_sig_premium=0&fw_sig_is_admin=0&fw_sig_locale=en-US&fw_sig_permission_level=0&fw_sig_access_token=2292d92af6f5251d575973873cd1c8200a20d20f&fw_sig_session_key=677f2ac435b55965767702ba2c4ce12bff38c338d454e284ee882bd20fc22a2b-21597198&fw_sig=c2c710b40149b63202890f8e63bbbc1c&fw_sig_api_key=522b0eedffc137c934fc7268582d53a1&fw_sig_potential_abuse=1&fw_sig_site=21597198&fw_sig_permissions=none&fw_sig_time=1396846725705&fb_sig_network=fw#0120
> 
> But it includes building vents. Would they be needed with a tegu? Is this a good plan and a good enclosure design for a tegu? I want it to look VERY NICE. It will be taking up half of my personal bedroom and I am actually redoing the entire room around the tegu.
> 
> Also, if you guys have any other/better instructions for a tegu enclosure PLEASE give me a link!



One thing I figured out for enclosures is for a sliding door the best is a storm window laid sideways. Can buy at Home Depot 36x55(or size that works) for $60. Are sliding and can remove panels when you have to climb in and clean


----------

